# Iron X or Wolfs ?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Alrite peoples, Im thinking of trying one or the other but not sure which one to go for. I have tried the soap gel 3 times & had no success .....

Whats the difference between the two if any? And is the wolfs one the brake duster? I get confused thinking its only for wheels? :lol:

Guidance please! :thumb:


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221893

Quite a bit going on in this thread about the differences.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont think its called brake duster anymore!!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats right Turbo it is now Wolf's Chemical Deironizer Decon Gel (WF-1P)


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Alrite peoples, Im thinking of trying one or the other but not sure which one to go for. I have tried the soap gel 3 times & had no success .....
> 
> Whats the difference between the two if any? And is the wolfs one the brake duster? I get confused thinking its only for wheels? :lol:
> 
> Guidance please! :thumb:


ironx soapgel is more weaker than ironx, but yet.. if you let it work and dull little time on surface it will dissolve the irons , if they exist there!
dont rinse off the soapgel immediately..let it work for 4~5 min, thats my small suggestion to you, and dont dilute it in the bucket ofcourse.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

both really similar. i just think the ironx is faster acting but deironizer clings to the surface better. both good and i doubt you would be disappointed with either


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolfs Deironiser also has a degreaser in it which when used on wheels especially, turns a nice gold colour. Spray it on a dry wheel and/or paintwork and leave it for 30-40mins, simply jet wash off to reveal a perfectly clean surface.

I've tried both and i personally prefer the Wolfs. Iron-X is very very good but the Wolf's IMO is more versatile and more cost effective.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

If I had endless money, I'd be tempted to use Decon on wheels, and Iron X on paint... the fact that Iron X is thin means it gets into lots of nooks and crannies... as it stands... having the just one product means I have 1.5L of Decon gel sat in the shed :thumb:

I went for Iron X the time before.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, Ive got both but tend to use the Iron X more as its much quicker to use. Im yet to try the wolfs on the bodywork, the wolfs does have a nice minty smell. Heres a pic from the weekend from my Golf :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cquartz said:


> ironx soapgel is more weaker than ironx, but yet.. if you let it work and dull little time on surface it will dissolve the irons , if they exist there!
> dont rinse off the soapgel immediately..let it work for 4~5 min, thats my small suggestion to you, and dont dilute it in the bucket ofcourse.


I have tried it on three cars, one silver & two different metalic blacks .... I added neat from the bottle onto my sponge & applied as if washing the panels, waited atleast 5 minutes & nothing .... Even left it for 10 mins on mine 

Im more swayed towards the wolfs stuff atm ...

cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I would use wolfs stuff on wheels and ironx on paintwork


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Still not got any wolf to try, however the iron-X i have used a good bit.
Can be used on wheels and if its heavy contamination to the wheels with really stubborn Iron contamination then i dare say i would use on the wheels, however a standard wheel cleaner i would use to get most stuff off.
However as for bodywork you want to cover as much area evenly and the mire runny nature of Iron-X is an advantage here.
The fact it is runny acts as a carrier to move the contamination off the body work while your spraying other sections.
I View Iron-X myself as a paint Decontaminator primarily.
The 500Ml bottle will allow me to do about 5 average sized cars body work.
I would certainly use it before a machining correction session.
I Wash and de-tar and then clay.
The Clay will take any little missed bits of Tar off and these could be covering contamination, the clay will get the more proud contamination namely particles that can be gripped by the clay and pulled out.
This then leaving a clear field for the Iron-X to get straight at the other contamination and get to the pores of the paint with nothing obstructing it.
I did a test leaving the Iron-X on a white panel for about 4 Days to see if it did any damage and even left out in the full sun there were no issues cleaning it of or any marking.
I normally get very annul over measuring stuff and weighing it to see how much i use but not done this with my Iron-X must do it with my next lot but i have managed 5 Cars and would say 4 if i did the wheels as well as the bodywork.
I like the run of Iron-X as this enables it to get into all the nooks and carnies behind the trims etc, i know you get it bleeding out from behind the trims but this shows you its doing its job and there was stuff behind there.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers James, very helpful


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wolfs on the body i find a good flick of the wrist aids the spread to the lower panels i cannot comment on Iron X. I like the degreaser element of wolfs as well it really did it's stuff recently on the BM i did. 

Another advantage ofc is free postage from PB for Wolfs


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Posts keep suggesting let the Wolf's dry and then pressure wash off. Will it come off using a spray head on a garden hose?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Posts keep suggesting let the Wolf's dry and then pressure wash off. Will it come off using a spray head on a garden hose?


yes done it myself


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Autoglyms Fall out remover works out much cheaper seems to work well


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Ninja. I have been using a well known wheel cleaner but when that runs out the Decon Gel looks like a good choice as it can be used for more than one job.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Thanks Ninja. I have been using a well known wheel cleaner but when that runs out the Decon Gel looks like a good choice as it can be used for more than one job.


i tried on a mist setting and a more focused one both work for your info


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> wolfs on the body i find a good flick of the wrist aids the spread to the lower panels i cannot comment on Iron X. I like the degreaser element of wolfs as well it really did it's stuff recently on the BM i did.
> 
> Another advantage ofc is free postage from PB for Wolfs


now if i hadn't of read this i wouldn't have skipped over to pb and ordered some, nor would i have ordered some tardis whilst i was there or a few other bits. oh well, the credit card had bugger all on it this month 
cheers for the advice.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Autoglyms Fall out remover works out much cheaper seems to work well


+1 to that, I used to use that, now I use Autosmart Fallout Remover, bit more economical and does a very good job


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Both got degreasers. Iron X also turn yellow in places,


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

ive got ironx and think its great just smells terrible guna try the wolf deironizer next and will probley stick with it because of the cost difference


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

alfajim said:


> now if i hadn't of read this i wouldn't have skipped over to pb and ordered some, nor would i have ordered some tardis whilst i was there or a few other bits. oh well, the credit card had bugger all on it this month
> cheers for the advice.


Pahahahaha free delivery on everything from pb makes life easy lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Both got degreasers. Iron X also turn yellow in places,


I was under the impression the iron x did not and only removed iron stuff not like Wolfs which does turn yellow when degreasing


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I just put this up today: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222339

A mini review of Wolfs.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Can wolf's be diluted then?


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

If you knew how it worked and whats in it, trust me you wouldnt wanna put it anywhere near your wheels. Ask for the msds and test the ph...I did !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bromoco said:


> If you knew how it worked and whats in it, trust me you wouldnt wanna put it anywhere near your wheels. Ask for the msds and test the ph...I did !!!!!!!!!


What was the pH? Did you test raw product or the purple run off? 
As far as I can recreate in my lab in work it's salicylic acid.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bromoco said:


> If you knew how it worked and whats in it, trust me you wouldnt wanna put it anywhere near your wheels. Ask for the msds and test the ph...I did !!!!!!!!!


PH of Wolf's is 7 according to our strips (we test the products ourselves to verify).


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> I was under the impression the iron x did not and only removed iron stuff not like Wolfs which does turn yellow when degreasing


Mine turns yellowish


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> PH of Wolf's is 7 according to our strips (we test the products ourselves to verify).


The strips aren't that accurate tbh, I'd like to know what the pH oftherun off is too.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

bigmc said:


> The strips aren't that accurate tbh, I'd like to know what the pH oftherun off is too.


I appreciate the strips aren't _that_ accurate but they are a good indicative guide.

Straight out of the bottle, Decon Gel is showing as a almost bang on a 7 on the strips (top colour between a 6 and 7, nearer 7, other two colour changes absolutely as a 7).

Clark has Decon Gel on a Merc outside right now (the benefits of being detailers as well as re-sellers!) and I've just tested the run-off: it shows as a 9.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

bromoco said:


> If you knew how it worked and whats in it, trust me you wouldnt wanna put it anywhere near your wheels. Ask for the msds and test the ph...I did !!!!!!!!!


Why not?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

And the pH of Iron.X is:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

so hardly anything in it then assuming thats ironx straight from the bottle?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

TubbyTwo said:


> so hardly anything in it then assuming thats ironx straight from the bottle?


Yes, it is, measured in a laboratory, everybody wich has the product could measure the pH and will obtain this value.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Pretty safe to assume that the PH levels for the run off of both irox and Wolfs would be around the same level then?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

TubbyTwo said:


> Pretty safe to assume that the PH levels for the run off of both irox and Wolfs would be around the same level then?


Can't see why not.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

So cool having your own chemistry set there....:lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

bromoco said:


> If you knew how it worked and whats in it, trust me you wouldnt wanna put it anywhere near your wheels. Ask for the msds and test the ph...I did !!!!!!!!!


Are you referring to Deironizer?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Are you referring to Deironizer?


i think he was referring to both Jesse possibly


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe he meant Fallout remover as that was mentioned a few posts before his, and does have quite a scary PH reading.


----------

